# Sunrise/Sunset



## Rail Freak (Oct 20, 2011)

What are the approximate daylight hours on the VIA Canadian this time of year?

Thanx


----------



## manderson (Oct 20, 2011)

try this site:

http://www.sunrisesunset.com/Canada/


----------

